# Acacia Guitars Pro Series Build Thread



## MoshJosh (Jan 8, 2016)

Alright so I wanted to wait and surprise you guys, but I'm not patient enough for that sh*t so I'm starting a thread.

I want to start by saying I am aware of the QC issues and the threads that have been posted here in the past. I am aware of the risk. So aware that I made a sort of freaking out thread, about being worried about not getting the guitar I payed for. . . 

Full disclosure that thread can be seen here:http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/305220-custom-build-advice-wanted.html

Maybe that thread will make a bit more sense now that you know who I ordered from.

Anyway, I really love the Acacia Romulus, and I have ever since I saw Joe Cocchis (Within the Ruins) custom model. . . and yes I know he is no longer with the company.

When I saw these pro series I though it might be my only way of getting a Romulus at a price I could afford so I went for it.

First I called up Acacia to inquire as to if I could get one of the pro series models in Slime Green (the best color haha) and Scott was very helpful and very quickly added the color to their online order tool. At the time I wanted to order my guitar, the builds were quoted for no more than 8 weeks. With the holidays and such around the corner I knew I would have some bills and money would be tight so I asked the company if they wouldn't mind me shooting for a late december completion date instead of november because I would be more comfortable with that. They said no problem. So I put down my 50% deposit. 

Communication in beginning was very fast and everyone I spoke with was very accommodating. Admittedly communication has slowed down a bit, but I will chalk that up to it being the holidays. . . It took about 2 weeks from my original request, but I final got some pictures today.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jan 8, 2016)

thats so cool. The lime green and maple combination is freaking my face out!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 9, 2016)

Welp, hope it works out for you, man.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 17, 2016)

An update. THE GUITAR IS FINISHED!

Now they asked me if I wouldn't mind them taking, and showcasing my guitar at NAMM. . . I currently have a guitar, so I'm not necessarily in a rush, and they have been very helpful and accommodating so far. . . I just don't know. They said they won't let others play it, that it will just be for display, and I since they helped me out I kind of want to help them out and say yes. . .


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks awesome. Hopefully it holds up spec wise. I've always liked them, but was always hesitant because of the issues they've had in the past. Hopefully this changes that.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 17, 2016)

Well, if they messed up that model that's saying a lot, since there's not a whole lot going on there. (i.e. no binding, trem, etc.) 

Personally, I would be hesitant to have them take it to NAMM. Mainly because I've been burned so many times that when I guitar is done I want it immediately. I've been caught twice where a guitar was done, and then shortly after the company went under and I was left without a guitar. And I'm not sure that they have done you any particular favors. They did add the color, but asking them to slightly delay a build is actually helping them as much as you. If anything, your presence on here, and taking a chance with them, is helping them more. If I were them I'd make sure that guitar was flawless and ship it to you overnight with a crapload of case candy.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey, at least they asked you instead of just taking it like ViK did last year. 

From the pics it looks pretty good, really hope it holds up for you.


----------



## Edika (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm going to agree with the rest and ask them to ship you the guitar ASAP. Better safe than sorry. Waiting for them to get the guitar to NAMM and back means a lot can happen to the guitar until it reaches your hands. If something happens then you have the wait for repair, rebuild or whatever else. Now you know that your guitar is ready with no visible flaws and that it is most probably functional.
Unless they offer some really cool extras for allowing them to take it to NAMM but again you're taking a chance.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 18, 2016)

Judging from the security at namm and how that JP got taken..... Bah, what am I saying no one wants to steal an Acacia! 

I'm kidding! But if I were as impatient as you (and I am when it comes to getting gear delivered) I'd want it NOW!


----------



## Deegatron (Jan 18, 2016)

The guitar looks very simple but well done at the same time. I like it.


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 10, 2016)

Alright so I received the guitar, and I took some cell phone pictures for your viewing pleasure.

THE GOOD:














THE BAD:
Looks to me like the pickup rout chipped, and the chip was then hastily glued back on. . .




This looks like it was inflicted by some sort of wall hanger. . .




I don't have time for a review at the moment, but I will say it is overall a nice guitar, that feels and sounds nice. . . but as you can see there are some obvious flaws (insert some I told you sos here haha) 

I won't be sending it back or anything as I do like the guitar but I will be contacting Acacia and alert them of my issues and see what they say. . . Not sure what to expect/ask for though.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Feb 11, 2016)

well, at least they made some improvements with having a cnc machine. Seems REALLY weird to have pickup chipping though, since the machine should be climb cutting and wouldn't cause this naturally/tested before. HS is hopefully from NAMM? 

Also, is that a glue line I see in the top of the headstock? Hopefully the important parts are done right and you're satisfied with it.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2016)

I can't tell if it's due to the zoomed in shot or not, but the pickup route is wobbly, too. Not very straight.


----------



## downburst82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks pretty nice I absolutely love the colour and overall look... but it would have been nice if they had taken the time to at least repair that chip properly and touch up the spot on the headstock..


----------

